# New American press



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

Anyone looked into this at all?

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/it-s-a-new-way-to-brew-it-s-american-press#/

Seems like a similar more expensive aeropress


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

The campaign has been posted before:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=27678


----------



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks for that. I had a look prior to posting but couldn't see anything !


----------

